

Rendering the Earth via OpenGL - Jare
http://roberthodgin.com/world-economic-forum-w-zoe-keating/

======
dekhn
That's quite an improvement over my ancient xscreensaver glplanet (IIRC i
started with a 512x512 texture, and didn't use any exotic features.

You might want to hit up jwz to see if you can contribute the assets and
rendering code to xscreensaver.

